# vos expos photos



## valoriel (18 Février 2006)

un p'tit tradada pour tout les amateurs de photos, des photographes et des expositions qui vont avec 

*l'idée est de présenter les expos photos près de chez vous, 
celles à ne pas manquer, 
celles qu'on peut oublier... 
bref les endroits ou il faut aller pour une ouverture d'esprit à 360!*

l'idéal serait de mettre, le lieu, les horaires, les dates, le prix et pourquoi pas un petit lien!

les avis et autres commentaires sont aussi les bienvenus 

dîtes-nous pourquoi vous avez aimer cette photo de chat, pourquoi cette photo en noir et blanc est completement nulle ou pourquoi les toits de Paris sous la pluie c'est joli en photos même si ça glisse 

alors à vos agendas...


----------



## valoriel (18 Février 2006)

Premier post pour vous parler de l'expo Willy Ronis à Paris!

Une trés belle expo, accessible gratuitement à l'hôtel de ville de Paris du lundi au samedi de 10h à 19h et ce jusqu'au 27 mai 2006 

Beaucoup de photos en noir et blanc, quelques une en couleur pour ce photographe parisien qui quitta la capitale pendant la guerre! Du front populaire à la rue de la Huchette en passant par les quais, Belleville et Ménilmontant, découvrez l'univers des parigots!

une exposition à voir...


----------



## esope (20 Février 2006)

Pour ma part ce saera l'expo de Philippe De Gobert à l'hôtel des arts de Toulon, jusqu'au 26 mars entrée libre et comme je n'ai pas de lien voici deux images de la plaquette:










Un travail de mise en scène en maquette le tout restitué en photographie grand format ( 150x120 cm en moyenne), avec des tirages de très belle qualité et un accrochage très réussi... 
A voir pour tout ceux qui passe par chez moi


----------



## AntoineD (12 Mars 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> un p'tit tradada pour tout les amateurs de photos, des photographes et des expositions qui vont avec
> 
> *l'idée est de présenter les expos photos près de chez vous,
> celles à ne pas manquer,
> ...



Tiens, tiens ! un petit thread utile ! Je reviendrai plus tard, moi, d'ailleurs, j'en ai une, d'expo, qui se prépare... mais c'est peut-être un peu tôt pour en parler ? Je reviendrai ! 

Au fait, Valoriel, l'expo Ronis, on m'a dit que c'était la méga-foule, ça m'a refroidi... Tu confirmes ? PArce que je serais tout de même bien tenté d'y passer.


----------



## valoriel (12 Mars 2006)

ben écoute, j'y suis allé un vendredi matin à l'ouverture et il y avait un peu de monde, mais j'étais au début de la file 

l'expo ouvre normalement à 10h


----------



## AntoineD (12 Mars 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> ben écoute, j'y suis allé un vendredi matin à l'ouverture et il y avait un peu de monde, mais j'étais au début de la file
> 
> l'expo ouvre normalement à 10h



Bon ben j'irai un vendredi matin à l'ouverture.  Y'a vraiment pas pire qu'une expo bondée où l'on se marche sur les autres


----------



## valoriel (12 Mars 2006)

pour sûr!!

mais l'expo est plutôt bien conçu avec un vrai sens de cheminement! bref on est pas tout seul mais on à largement le temps de profiter


----------



## SFONE (12 Mars 2006)

Bon, je vais monter sur Paris voir cette expo alors !
on a pas tous les jours 95 ans...(pas moi...Willy.)

Sinon il y a ça aussi pour 3 à 5 euros - Fondation Henri Cartier-Bresson, 2 Impasse Lebouis - Renseignements : 01.56.80.27.00 

toujours utile...


----------



## AntoineD (12 Mars 2006)

SFONE a dit:
			
		

> Sinon il y a ça aussi pour 3 à 5 euros - Fondation Henri Cartier-Bresson, 2 Impasse Lebouis - Renseignements : 01.56.80.27.00
> 
> toujours utile...



Hum... ça quoi ? 

Un truc particulier ou juste le fait que la fondation existe ?


----------



## SFONE (12 Mars 2006)

Ah pardon...expo permanente...
en ce moment c'est les portraits de Henri !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (16 Mars 2006)

Jan Groover, photographie. 





















*Thème : Photographie 
*























Jan Groover, native du New Jersey, s'est installée en Périgord. Son travail, très proche de la peinture, évoque des natures mortes ou des paysages. Son monde n'est toutefois pas mimétique, mais entretient des rapports étranges entre eux: lignes, courbes, couleurs... 





















*Du* 03/03/2006 *au* 24/04/2006
*Horaires :* Lundi, mercredi, jeudi, vendredi de 10h à 17h, jusqu'au 31 mars, et de 10h30 à 17h30 après. Le samedi et dimanche de 13h à 18h.
*Prochaine date :*16/03/2006
*Adresse :* 22, cours Tourny 
*CP :* 24000 
*Ville :* PERIGUEUX
*Téléphone :* 05 53 06 40 70
*Fax :* 05 53 06 40 71
*Departement :* Dordogne
*Région :* AQUITAINE 
*Organisme:*Musée d'art et d'archéologie du Périgord


----------



## SirDeck (19 Mars 2006)

Willy Ronys. Je confirme le fait qu'il y a foule. Si vous manquez de temps, commencez par la fin. J'en parlais dans la cuisine : 


			
				SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Un vieux débat. Faut-il maîtriser la technique pour faire de la photo. Mais peut-il y avoir débat ? L'exposition "Willy Ronis à Paris" est une illustration intéressante. Les photos sont exposées chronologiquement. Il me semble que toute la première partie tire son intérêt de l'aspect historique : Paris sans voiture, tenues vestimentaires, attitudes des sujets, etc. Mais au milieu de l'expo, il y a comme un basculement. Des clichés particulièrement fort s'accumulent. Là, ce sont les photos elles-mêmes qui fascinent.
> En sortant de l'expo je me disais : "Eh bien, il n'y a pas de secret. C'est en faisant qu'on apprend." Tout le monde a débuté. C'est la pratique qui forme. Certains iront plus vite que d'autre sachant trouver les bons conseils. Mais généralement c'est en y passant plus de temps.
> ...




Il y avait celle-là aussi à Paris. Elle a vocation à se promener. Très intéressante.


			
				SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Si vous passez par là, il y a, pas loin, l'expo : "ISABELLE HUPPERT, LA FEMME AUX PORTRAITS ". C'est très intéressant parce que ça regroupe de très nombreux photographes dans la même expo autour du même sujet.
> 
> Autant pour moi. l'expo est terminée.



Enfin, je confirme l'intérêt de l'exposition en cour à la fondation HCB.
_Du 18 janvier au 9 avril 2006, la Fondation présentera Le silence intérieur d'une victime consentante, une sélection de portraits réalisés par Cartier-Bresson tout au long de sa vie. C'est la première fois que la Fondation organise une exposition à partir de sa collection. _
http://www.henricartierbresson.org/prog/PROG_expos_fr.htm#


----------



## AntoineD (19 Mars 2006)

Merci pour toutes ces infos


----------



## SFONE (19 Mars 2006)

Oui merci et j'ai pas mieux !
Quand à moi je monte mercredi voir notre amis Willy...
Les photos sont permises à l'expo où non ?


----------



## SirDeck (19 Mars 2006)

Il y a des choses bien plus intéressantes à l'extérieur. Le centre de Paris tout de même


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2006)

j'ai un souci avec votre sujet : le droit d'auteur et de reproduction.

Si le projet de loi passe, aucun souci. Si il ne passe pas, merci de ne pas metre d'images... 

quelqu'un aurait une solution ?


----------



## SirDeck (20 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un souci avec votre sujet : le droit d'auteur et de reproduction.
> 
> Si le projet de loi passe, aucun souci. Si il ne passe pas, merci de ne pas metre d'images...
> 
> quelqu'un aurait une solution ?



Une expo, c'est souvent une activité commerciale. On vit dans un monde capitaliste  
Donc, en général, il y a une pub associée à l'expo. Utiliser la ou les images de cette pub (comme je l'ai fait avec la fondation HCB) en utilisant un lien sur la pub directement. Bah, c'est leur faire de la pub  
D'ailleurs, ils devraient nous rémunérer pour ça   

Aller une petite mise en uvre.

L'exposition Roger Ballen : Dans la chambre d'ombres. A la BNF Richelieu.
http://www.bnf.fr/pages/zNavigat/frame/cultpubl.htm?ancre=exposition_471.htm




Une exposition trop dure pour moi  
Par contre, pour ceux qui aiment photographier la vieille pierre, la BNF est recouverte d'un filet à partir du premier étage. Cela rappel Christo. Il y a matière


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Une expo, c'est souvent une activité commerciale. On vit dans un monde capitaliste
> Donc, en général, il y a une pub associée à l'expo. Utiliser la ou les images de cette pub (comme je l'ai fait avec la fondation HCB) en utilisant un lien sur la pub directement. Bah, c'est leur faire de la pub
> D'ailleurs, ils devraient nous rémunérer pour ça




tu devrais savoir que rien n'est aussi simple... 

bon, je mets les pieds dans le plat mais je le répête, avant de reposter une quelconque image ici, je voudrais plutôt que vous développiez des arguments...

je vous rappelle que vous en serez jamais poursuivi si poursuites mais que ce sera MacGé et ses administrateurs...


----------



## SirDeck (20 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais savoir que rien n'est aussi simple...
> 
> bon, je mets les pieds dans le plat mais je le répête, avant de reposter une quelconque image ici, je voudrais plutôt que vous développiez des arguments...
> 
> je vous rappelle que vous en serez jamais poursuivi si poursuites mais que ce sera MacGé et ses administrateurs...



En effet, je ne comprends pas trop. Je n'ai pas toutes les billes 
Il me semble qu'Internet est un lieu public dès lors que l'accès n'est pas restreint. Si un site présente une image en place publique et que par un effet de miroir (en utilisant son adresse libre) on la fait apparaître dans une autre page. Cela pose problème ?


----------



## AntoineD (20 Mars 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Si un site présente une image en place publique et que par un effet de miroir (en utilisant son adresse libre) on la fait apparaître dans une autre page. Cela pose problème ?



Oui, c'est tout à fait pas trop franchement très légale  C'est même plutôt illégal. Et en plus c'est pas gentil, tu lui bourres sa bande passante...

En revanche, il y a ce fameux "droit de citation" qui semble prêter à confusion en ce moment. Techniquement, l'image que tu cites fait partie des photos qui servent à la promo. MAis toi, tu ne fais pas partie des gens qui ont l'autorisation d'utiliser l'image... En fait c'est un peu compliqué.

Mais pourquoi les juristes ne viennent-ils jamais sur les forums mac... pfff ce serait plus simple


----------



## fedo (20 Mars 2006)

> Mais pourquoi les juristes ne viennent-ils jamais sur les forums mac... pfff ce serait plus simple



je vois que tu m'appelles Antoine .



> En effet, je ne comprends pas trop. Je n'ai pas toutes les billes
> Il me semble qu'Internet est un lieu public dès lors que l'accès n'est pas restreint. Si un site présente une image en place publique et que par un effet de miroir (en utilisant son adresse libre) on la fait apparaître dans une autre page. Cela pose problème ?



le problème justement est qu'internet un lieu public. le principe du droit d'auteur: avant toute utilisation d'UNE oeuvre il faut l'accord PREALABLE et EXPRES des ayants droits.
s'il n'est pas marqué que l'image proposé peut servir de "flyer web" pour la promo alors la reproduction est interdire même à des fins de promotion envers le photographe ou l'artiste concerné.
l'exception de courte citation ne saurait s'appliquait en la matière (cour de cassation affaire Utrillo), ni même un quelconque droit à l'information (en attendant le vote la loi DADVSI), ni même via un resizing de la photo (j'ai plus les réfrences exactes de la jurisprudence).

bref, si tu fais ça avec Plisson, Depardon et compagnie, tu risques d'avoir du courier .


----------



## alan.a (20 Mars 2006)

Si tu fais ça avec des grands photographes, certes, mais qu'est ce qui se passe si tu fais ça avec des clichés touristiques ???


----------



## fedo (20 Mars 2006)

> Si tu fais ça avec des grands photographes, certes, mais qu'est ce qui se passe si tu fais ça avec des clichés touristiques ???



le droit est le même pour tous. y a des pauvres anonymes à qui on pique des photos sur leur galerie perso et qui se font des ******** en or devant les tribunaux, because utilisation d'illustation sur un site internet commercial...


----------



## AntoineD (20 Mars 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> le droit est le même pour tous. y a des pauvres anonymes à qui on pique des photos sur leur galerie perso et qui se font des ******** en or devant les tribunaux, because utilisation d'illustation sur un site internet commercial...



...et parfois par de vieux artistes rouennais vicieux qui ne citent même pas leur source...


----------



## alan.a (20 Mars 2006)

tiens ... la photo à très légèrement changée entre deux 

J'ai des droits là dessus ??


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> bref, si tu fais ça avec Plisson, Depardon et compagnie, tu risques d'avoir du courier .




coucou mon copain fedo ! 

bah en même temps, tu as tort, ce n'est pas lui qui aura du courrier mais benjamin...


----------



## fedo (20 Mars 2006)

> bah en même temps, tu as tort, ce n'est pas lui qui aura du courrier mais benjamin...



je sais mais c'était encore une fois une façon imagée de parler.
car dans ce cas là, le courier n'est pas électronique mais en recommandé avec accusé de réception signé par un cabinet d'avocat au barreau de Paris.


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2006)

tu sais, je crois qu'un jour, j'aimerais bien qu'on aille se boire une mousse (ici ou à paris ! ) et que tu vois, blablabla...


----------



## fedo (20 Mars 2006)

> tu sais, je crois qu'un jour, j'aimerais bien qu'on aille se boire une mousse (ici ou à paris ! ) et que tu vois, blablabla...



yes j'aimerais aussi mais mi j'habite nen chez les parigos.
prochaine fois que tu viens à lille, tell me !!!!


----------



## AntoineD (20 Mars 2006)

chiche. On va se boire une mousse en parlant de droit. Trop bandant. Bon, j'amène Lise-Marie.
 Oui, Alan, viens... 

Ça me fait penser qu'on n'a toujours pas été voir les expos dont on parle ici et que je voulais y aller hier


----------



## fedo (20 Mars 2006)

> en parlant de droit



non pas ça même moi j'arrive à m'auto-gaver .


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> yes j'aimerais aussi mais mi j'habite nen chez les parigos.
> prochaine fois que tu viens à lille, tell me !!!!




pourquoi teun' l'o po dit avint, ch'ro v'nu t'quère à t'baraqu' pour n'aller bouère eune tiote lambic 'vec ch'tiot Chaton ! 

bon, promis, dès que je monte à la Capitale*, je t'appelle !! 


*des Flandres. Je suis plus royaliste que le roi !


----------



## fedo (20 Mars 2006)

> pourquoi teun' l'o po dit avint, ch'ro v'nu t'quère à t'baraqu' pour n'aller bouère eune tiote lambic 'vec ch'tiot Chaton !


la dernière fois que vous avez débarqué à lille j'y étais pas !!. pour une fois j'étais à paris !!!


----------



## SirDeck (20 Mars 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> je vois que tu m'appelles Antoine .
> 
> s'il n'est pas marqué que l'image proposée peut servir de "flyer web" pour la promo alors la reproduction est interdire même à des fins de promotion envers le photographe ou l'artiste concerné. .




Je vois qu'il y a des spécialistes. Qu'entends ont par reproduction ? Ici, c'est leur reproduction, leur fichier image qui est sur leur serveur qui, au lieu d'arriver sur le navigateur du lecteur après un appel d'une page sur leur serveur arrive sur le navigateur du lecteur directement dans la page générée par les serveurs de macgé.
Je ne suis pas sûr d'être clair :mouais: :sleep: 

Tant que je tiens un spécialiste  Si je prend une photo d'une photo et que je prends soin de prendre un peu de décore comme *là*, a partir de quand il s'agit d'une reproduction ?


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2006)

à partir du moment où tu reproduis la photo.

et si la photo s'affiche sur une page web (dans ton exemple) c'est aussi une reproduction... yen a qui gagnent leurs sous ici avec des droits d'auteur... 

(moi, un peu... de quoi me payer un restau par mois )


----------



## SirDeck (20 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> à partir du moment où tu reproduis la photo.
> 
> et si la photo s'affiche sur une page web (dans ton exemple) c'est aussi une reproduction... yen a qui gagnent leurs sous ici avec des droits d'auteur...
> 
> (moi, un peu... de quoi me payer un restau par mois )



Je crois comprendre. Mais où est la limite ? Par exemple, Paris est recouvert de photos. Si tu prends une scène de rue, il est probable qu'il y ait une photo dans le cadre, par exemple l'affiche d'une expo...
Par ailleurs, si on ne fait pas d'argent avec cette reproduction ?


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2006)

si tu gardes la photo pour toi dans ton album ou ton disque dur, tu ne risques rien... mais ne va pas exposer ton album ni ton disque dur hein !


----------



## fedo (20 Mars 2006)

> Je crois comprendre. Mais où est la limite ? Par exemple, Paris est recouvert de photos. Si tu prends une scène de rue, il est probable qu'il y ait une photo dans le cadre, par exemple l'affiche d'une expo...



y a pas que des photos à paris il y a aussi des bâtiments et autres ouvrages d'art protégés par el droit d'auteur .
si tu cadres une photo dans la tienne  tout dépend comment tu la cadres, le focus, la PDC... et si c'est le sujet de ta photo.

un exemple que je donne dans un autre sujet du forum: tu cadres un événement mais tu as la tour eiffel éclairée derrière et elle apparaît clairement sur ta photo car ça donne la situation et l'ambiance et bien l'éclairage est protégé. si tu veux te servir de la photo pour une diffusion (hors de chez toi donc aussi sur le web) tu dois demander l'autorisation aux ayant droits de l'éclairage de la eiffel tower.



> Par ailleurs, si on ne fait pas d'argent avec cette reproduction ?



cela ne change pas sur le principe mais sur les dommages et intérêts.


----------



## SFONE (23 Mars 2006)

Alors ça y est !
j'ai visité l'expostion Willy Ronis mercredi !
Trop tranquille ! il n'y avais personne (presque) vraiment tranquille dans la matinée (10h30 environ) !
L'expo est superbe, surtout à mi-chemin ! les années 50 et 60 sont superbes ! 
Voilà et pour ma question NON ! nous ne pouvons pas shooter à l'expo (il y a une bonne pancarte bien visible à l'entrée...).
Par contre, je trouve dommage qu'aucun bouquin ou cartes soient dispo en sortie...je me serais bien acheté quelques photos moi... 

à voir donc...


----------



## SirDeck (1 Avril 2006)

La majorité silencieuse [replacements]




Galerie Hors-Sol, 
4 rue Chérubini, 75002 Paris

C'est intéressant. Il fait beaucoup de montage (sans doute sous PSD) mais de manière assez discrète pour que le non initié ne s'en rende pas vraiment compte. Cela donne quelque chose d'étrange aux images.
L'expo. est toute petite.

Le site de l'artiste : 
http://vincent.debanne.free.fr/


----------



## AntoineD (1 Avril 2006)

super chouette !  merci pour le lien.


----------



## alan.a (1 Avril 2006)

J'ai aussi passé la journée à Paris et je suis aussi passé par la petite galerie hors sol voir cette expo.

J'ai juste trouvé dommage les reflets des néons sur le verre des photos les plus hautes.
Tu y étais à quelle heure ??? Moi entre 16 h et 16 h 30.

J'ai vu 3 autres expos, j'y reviendrai plus tard, là je suis un peu fatigué par mes 300 km en moto.


----------



## SirDeck (1 Avril 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> J'ai aussi passé la journée à Paris et je suis aussi passé par la petite galerie hors sol voir cette expo.
> 
> J'ai juste trouvé dommage les reflets des néons sur le verre des photos les plus hautes.
> Tu y étais à quelle heure ??? Moi entre 16 h et 16 h 30.
> ...




J'y étais vers 18 h je crois. Je n'y suis pas resté 30 min non plus  Je n'ai pas l'habitude d'expo aussi concises. Mais cela m'a plus. J'avais eu beaucoup de mal avec l'expo qui se tenait à deux pas de là à la bibliothèque nationale (j'en parle plus haut).
Mais c'est vrai que l'éclairage y est effectivement très sommaire et il faut, pour chaque photo du haut, se positionner dans la pièce pour trouver l'angle avec le moins de reflets. C'était d'autant plus délicat que le soleil donnait sur la façade d'en face lorsque je suis passé.


----------



## alan.a (2 Avril 2006)

Je suis resté 30 minutes parce que j'ai papotté avec les deux charmantes demoiselles de la galerie


----------



## SirDeck (8 Avril 2006)

Do you know what I mean. Jusqu'au 28 mai à la *fondation cartier pour l'art contemporain*.

une image ici

Ca a le mérite de ne pas être banal. On est dans une fondation d'art contemporain là  
On ne sait pas quand on est dans du travail ou dans de la photo de famille. Il y a parfois l'utilisation de défaut photo pour créer un effet (ex. yeux rouge au flash assorti aux cheveux rose de Kate). La teinte des photos fait penser aux images amateur des années 80. Les ombres portées au flash sont violentes. pas de maquillage. Brut...

La plupart des photos sont en ligne sous le lien ci-dessus. Mais ce n'est pas pareil que des tirages bien sûr.


----------



## SirDeck (15 Avril 2006)

À la *maison européenne de la photographie*. C'est essentiellement des portraits. C'est toujours sympathique les expositions qui mêlent différents photographes. Je n'y connais pas grand-chose. J'ai bien reconnu Rineke Dijkstra dont j'avais déjà croisé les portraits d'adolescents sur la plage. Ou encore Desiree Dolron dont l'Exterior VIII (ci dessous qui ne rend pas grand chose) en format très large faisait de l'&#339;il aux primitifs flamants. Il y a pas mal d'images sympathiques.

une image ici


----------



## SirDeck (7 Mai 2006)

Une exposition gratuite qui regroupe différents photographe, différents styles.

Du samedi 29 avril 2006 au dimanche 30 juillet 2006
Destinées à la publication, les photographies ont longtemps été diffusées par le livre ou le magazine. À ce titre, textes et images ont souvent eu partie liée. Sinterroger sur leur relation, cest découvrir, souvent, la prédominance dune langue, en loccurrence le français pour les pays francophones.


Photographies de : Mohamed Camara - Olivier Christinat - Cornelius Azaglo - Depara - Fouad Elkhoury - Jellel Gasteli - Françoise Huguier - Seydou Keita - André Martin - Samer Mohdad - Jacques Perez - Sebastian Schutyser - Marc Trivier - Jacko Vassilev - Michael Von Graffenried.

Espace EDF Electra 
6, rue Récamier 
75007 Paris
France


----------



## SirDeck (18 Mai 2006)

On y croise, là, une chimère, ici, un vaisseau de rencontre du troisième type, plus loin, un tableau abstrait...

En fait, il s'agit de photos sous-marines.

C'est très varié, très dépaysant. Une promenade sur une autre planète. Les clichés sont techniquement très léchés.



Planète mers
Voyage au cur de la biodiversité marine
EXPOSITION de PHOTOGRAPHIES de Laurent Ballesta 

Du 1 er mai au 31 juillet*2006 
Rue de Médicis, sur les grilles du jardin du Luxembourg
*
Plus d'infos ici.*


----------



## SirDeck (20 Mai 2006)

Il y a quelqu'un ?
Personne ne va voir des expositions photo ?


----------



## SirDeck (20 Mai 2006)

Bah moi si     

Exposition VU par Robert Delpire
Du 28 avril 2006 au 17 juin 2006 

Il me semble que là, personne, mais alors personne, peut être déçu.    
Il y en a pour tous les goûts ou, en tout cas, pour une très large gamme.
Trois photos par photographe et plein, plein de photos. Des tirages de toutes tailles, parfois très grands. L'ambiance industrielle de la galerie m'a un peu gênée. Mais à bien y regarder, les néons sont tout de même "lumière du jour".

Des photographes d'aujourd'hui. Beaucoup de talent. Beaucoup de talents.

Vraiment allez-y. Vous serez forcément touchés ou au moins accrochés par un tirage.


Galerie VU
2, rue jules Cousin
75004 Paris
M° Bastille ou Sully Morland

Téléphone : 01 53 01 85 81
Fax : 01 53 01 85 80
Mail : gilou@abvent.fr
http://www.galerie-vu.com

La Galerie est ouverte
du Mercredi au Samedi
de 14 à 19 heures.


----------



## Luc G (25 Mai 2006)

La 15ème édition du festival regards se tient à Villeneuve-de-la-Rivière (Pyrénées-Orientaes) du 24 mai au 4 juin.

Les expos photos sont éparpillées dans le village, en général dans des caves (à vin, pas de la MGZ ), une ambiance sympathique et de très belles expos en général (j'y vais chaque année et sans doute cette après-midi). Les animations (soirées diapos, discussions avec les photographes, dédicaces, etc.) sont apparemment sympas aussi mais je n'ai en général pas l'occasion d'y aller : il faudrait que je me décide à faire la soirée "vins et photos" au moins. 

Pour le programme, voir le lien. En particulier des expos de Willy Ronis, ainsi que de Jean-François Bauret et John Batho qui seront présents certains jours.

Je vous en dirai plus quand j'y serai passé.


----------



## Lastrada (4 Juin 2006)

L'expo photo de Francis Gazeau sur le pont des arts.  Gratuit, sympa à faire le soir, ente photo et peinture.


----------



## SirDeck (27 Juillet 2006)

Alors moi, j'ai quitté Paris, lundi, pour la côte de granite rose et fais tomber la température de 10° :love: :love: :love: 

Bah il y a des expos  

28e ESTIVALES PHOTOGRAPHIQUES DU TREGOR
LANNION  - CAVAN
Du 1er juillet au 30 septembre 2006


"Nature, natures"

L'Imagerie, 19 rue Jean Savidan, 22300 Lannion
Du  1er juillet au 30 septembre 2006
De 10h à 12h et de 15h à 19h
Sauf dimanche et fériés .

Expositions Denis Brihat, Elina Brotherus, Jean-Marc Dellac, Thierry Froger, Annette Lamoulie, Liza Nguyen (entrée libre)

Maison des Arts, rue Charles et Henri Avril, 22140 Cavan
Du 1er au 29  juillet 2006
De 14h30 à 18h30 sauf dimanche et férié.

Exposition Marie-Louise Bréhant  (entrée libre)

J'ai particuliuèrement aimé : 

Denis Brihat et ses virages à l'or sur coquelicots


----------



## SirDeck (9 Septembre 2006)

&#192; la maison europ&#233;enne de la photographie, on trouve, entre autre, de grands tirages de *Gabriele Basilico*, un architecte photographe ou l'inverse. Des photos d'archi donc, que certains d'entre vous appr&#233;cieront sans aucun doute.


21 juin - 15 octobre 2006


----------



## Lastrada (12 Septembre 2006)

Vite, vite, plus que 6 jours pour le visa pour l'image, festival international de photojournalisme.

Beaucoup d'images qui mettent la rage, d'autres qui appaisent, ... globalement il faut souvent avoir l'estomac bien accroché, mais je le recommande chaleureusement. C'est tous  les ans en septembre, en terre catalane.




Beaucoup d'émotions.


----------



## SirDeck (1 Octobre 2006)

*Friedlander*

Au *Jeu de Paume* jusqu'au 31 décembre. Beaucoup, beaucoup de tirages en provenance du MOMA. De toutes les périodes et de tous les genres.
Pour les amateurs de reflets de feuillages et d'ombres.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2006)

Jusqu'au 15 octobre à la *M.E.P.*

*la collection d'Anna Rosa et de Giovanni Cotroneo & Gabriele Basilico*


----------



## SirDeck (1 Octobre 2006)

Regarde trois messages plus haut...
De beaux tirages en effet.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2006)

oups :rose: 

pas remonté suffisamment :rateau: 

mais superbes tirages, en effet


----------



## SirDeck (1 Octobre 2006)

Là encore, de beaux tirages. Essentiellement des originaux. De grands classiques. Pour les amateurs photographes, il y a même un peu de "Making of" : Des braketing sur des scènes mobiles, différents cadrages d'une même scène. Il y a même l'original de la fameuse "Derrière la gare St Lazare" avec le mur qui bouche le côté gauche et les rayures au stylo de la partie qui sera retiré au recadrage.


_21 septembre - 23 décembre 2006 : "*Le Scrapbook d'Henri Cartier-Bresson*"
Un ensemble exceptionnel de tirages d'époque réalisés en 1946 par l'auteur lui-même pour la préparation de son exposition "posthume" au  MoMA de New York._


----------



## esope (2 Octobre 2006)

"L'Oeil en Seyne", expo photo très sympa avec entre autres Bernard Faucon, et Gilles Coulon du collectif tendance floue, à la villa Tamaris de La Seyne/mer....

Tous les renseignements en cliquant sur l'image...


​


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2006)

_ah tiens, une des photos de Bernard Faucon... quand je parlais de lui il y a quelques ann&#233;es, personne ne connaissait... &#231;a progresse donc... 

je laisse passer l'image mais retiens que MacG&#233;n&#233;ration n'a pas d'autorisation de diffusion de la photo et que nous n'avons pas le droit officiellement de la diffuser m&#234;me trouv&#233;e sur internet.

dans le cas pr&#233;sent, s'il le faut, j'argumenterais directement aupr&#232;s de l'ermite lub&#233;ronnais de la Goutte d'Or... 
_


----------



## AntoineD (2 Octobre 2006)

bof, c'est la photo du presskit, qui va venir nous ennuyer ?


----------



## teo (2 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3992859 a dit:
			
		

> _ah tiens, une des photos de Bernard Faucon... quand je parlais de lui il y a quelques années, personne ne connaissait... ça progresse donc...  (...)
> _



ça me rappelle une expo à la MEP, ça...


----------



## alan.a (4 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;3992859 a dit:
			
		

> je laisse passer l'image mais retiens que MacG&#233;n&#233;ration n'a pas d'autorisation de diffusion de la photo et que nous n'avons pas le droit officiellement de la diffuser m&#234;me trouv&#233;e sur internet.



Pour en avoir discut&#233; il y a peu avec un ami avocat, le droit de citation permet de pr&#233;senter l'oeuvre, dans la mesure ou celle-ci l'est dans un format bcp plus r&#233;duit que l'original. (et sous certaines autres conditions)

Le droit de citation est une sorte d'exception dans le droit d'auteur.

J'ai cru comprendre que &#231;a ne s'applique normalement pas aux images mais il y aurait une jurisprudence de je ne sais ni ou ni quand qui le permettrait.


----------



## SirDeck (4 Octobre 2006)

Ce serait bien. On pourrait mettre un peu d'images dans ce fil photo  

Fedo ?


----------



## superseb (5 Octobre 2006)

alan.a a dit:


> Pour en avoir discuté il y a peu avec un ami avocat, le droit de citation permet de présenter l'oeuvre, dans la mesure ou celle-ci l'est dans un format bcp plus réduit que l'original. (et sous certaines autres conditions)
> 
> Le droit de citation est une sorte d'exception dans le droit d'auteur.
> 
> J'ai cru comprendre que ça ne s'applique normalement pas aux images mais il y aurait une jurisprudence de je ne sais ni ou ni quand qui le permettrait.



tout à fait, comment parler de films, expositions, livres, ou évenements (en tout genres) sans avoir la possibilité d'en parler en montrant à quoi cela peux ressembler (avec des liens, ou utilisation de <image =""> (ce qui revient strictement au meme !


----------



## SirDeck (5 Octobre 2006)

superseb a dit:


> (ce qui revient strictement au meme !



Et bien non. C'est plus subtil. Ce que l'on souhaiterait savoir c'est un peu quels sont les seuils à ne pas dépasser. C'est comme en littérature, à partir de combien de lignes ou de page située franchit-on la limite ?

Ici, on pourrait dire : à partir de quel nombre d'image et ou de taille d'image franchit-on la limite ?

D'ailleurs, dans certains fils, on trouve pas mal de photos de passants qui n'ont probablement pas donné leur accord... J'imagine le gars qui tombe sur une photo de sa femme dans les bras d'un autre homme à la terrasse d'un café :hein:


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2006)

_je rajouterais m&#234;me : &#224; partir de combiens d'affichages... 
_


----------



## Nephou (5 Octobre 2006)

Le droit de citation d&#233;pend de plusieurs choses et notamment du type d&#8217;&#339;uvre cit&#233;e. 

1&#176 pour du texte : il y a un sorte d&#8217;accord pour parler d&#8217;un paragraphe, voire de 1500 signes pour un livre mais avec mention obligatoire et demande d'autorisation aux ayant-droit

2&#176 pour de la musique, c'est l&#224; qu'intervient la jurisprudance &#233;voqu&#233; par Alan, tout le monde est d'accord sur quelques secondes (moins de 30) on peut envisager 3 &#224; 4 minutes en fonction des &#339;uvres.

3&#176 pour les &#339;uvres autres, dont la photo, on consid&#232;que que c'est impossible (l&#224; la jurisprudence r&#233;cente &#224; savoir concernant l'utilisation de photos ou d'extrait de photos comme citation courte, m&#234;me pour illustrer des manuels scolaires, est impossible).

Voil&#224; o&#249; en sont les choses &#224; ma connaissance


----------



## superseb (6 Octobre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> Et bien non. C'est plus subtil. Ce que l'on souhaiterait savoir c'est un peu quels sont les seuils à ne pas dépasser. C'est comme en littérature, à partir de combien de lignes ou de page située franchit-on la limite ?
> 
> Ici, on pourrait dire : à partir de quel nombre d'image et ou de taille d'image franchit-on la limite ?
> 
> D'ailleurs, dans certains fils, on trouve pas mal de photos de passants qui n'ont probablement pas donné leur accord... J'imagine le gars qui tombe sur une photo de sa femme dans les bras d'un autre homme à la terrasse d'un café :hein:



il s'agit pas de pomper l'autre mais de citer ce qui existe... c'est pas difficile.

sinon, tu melange un peu tout, tu as parfaitement le droit de photographier les gens qui sont dans la rue. il ne t'es pas interdit de photographier. que la personne prise dans une condition indelicate ne te regarde pas. tu es artiste ou tu ne l'es pas. c'est aussi simple que cela. tu ne doit quand meme pas te retenir de déclancher sous pretexte que... tu n'aurai pas le droit. tu prends bien des images dans un salon (type apple expo) sans honte, alors pourquoi avoir honte dès lors que le contexte, n'est pas evenementielle, ou du moins, une forme de non-evenement pour le commun des mortels.

je comprends rien à ta logique. au fond. meme si, je suis d'avis que les questions de droit à l'image sont des questions importantes.

pour moi, le meilleur exemple (recent et actuel) est le débat qui tourne autour du film 'subsistute' de Viska Dhorasso. je pense qu'il est l'exemple parfait, dans sa simplification de la question.


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2006)

_parce que le droit fran&#231;ais te demande l'autorisation de publication des personnes photographi&#233;s (m&#234;me en contexte de manifestations, r&#233;unions) en respect du droit &#224; l'image d&#233;sormais.

le fait d'&#234;tre artiste (qui est bien au-del&#224; du simple fait de photographier ou pas) ne change rien aux autorisations de publications.

et que macgeneration n'est pas suisse... _


----------



## esope (6 Octobre 2006)

je suis désolé (et m'excuse par là même) que mon post soit le point de départ d'un débat tel que celui-ci, je ne pensais pas que ça en arriverai là.
Mais il est vrai que parler d'expo photo sans montrer d'image c'est un peu dur...


----------



## benao (6 Octobre 2006)

pour ma part, je vous conseille le musee Nicephore Niepce à Chalon sur Saône, bien evidemment lieu de la premiere "photographie".
une expo permanente avec des boitiers hors d'age, et des expos temporaires plutot bien faites, en ce moment Kodak colorama, des panoramiques couleurs, et une belle expo qui explique la couleur dans la photographie, il faut d'ailleurs absolument que j'y emmene mes eleves parce que c'est tellement pedagogique qu'il me faudrait des heures avant de pouvoir expliquerça correctement!
un chti lien : http://www.museeniepce.com/


----------



## SirDeck (7 Octobre 2006)

superseb a dit:


> sinon, tu melange un peu tout, tu as parfaitement le droit de photographier les gens qui sont dans la rue. il ne t'es pas interdit de photographier. que la personne prise dans une condition indelicate ne te regarde pas. tu es artiste ou tu ne l'es pas. c'est aussi simple que cela. tu ne doit quand meme pas te retenir de déclancher sous pretexte que... tu n'aurai pas le droit. tu prends bien des images dans un salon (type apple expo) sans honte, alors pourquoi avoir honte dès lors que le contexte, n'est pas evenementielle, ou du moins, une forme de non-evenement pour le commun des mortels.
> 
> je comprends rien à ta logique. au fond. meme si, je suis d'avis que les questions de droit à l'image sont des questions importantes.


La question de qui est artiste et qui ne l'est pas n'a rien de simple.  C'est quoi l'art ? (voir le débat plus haut).
Tu peux faire les photos que tu veux où tu veux. La honte n'a rien à voir avec ça. C'est juste qu'en France, tu n'as pas le droit de montrer en public des photos de personnes sans leur accord. C'est la loi. Tu peux donc être poursuivi. Logique non ?   


Ah, Alèm avait déjà dit tout ça.


			
				[MGZ] alèm;3998953 a dit:
			
		

> _parce que le droit français te demande l'autorisation de publication des personnes photographiés (même en contexte de manifestations, réunions) en respect du droit à l'image désormais.
> 
> le fait d'être artiste (qui est bien au-delà du simple fait de photographier ou pas) ne change rien aux autorisations de publications.
> 
> et que macgeneration n'est pas suisse... _


----------



## SirDeck (7 Octobre 2006)

Le site de Steve Mc Curry a changé : 

http://www.stevemccurry.com/main.php

Une belle expo virtuelle


----------



## SirDeck (8 Octobre 2006)

Bert Stern au musée Maillol jusqu'au 6 novembre.

Bon, j'accompagnais ma copine  
Mais je ne suis pas déçu. Ce que j'ai beaucoup aimé, c'est le corps. Non, je vous vois venir  
Ce sont des nus ou le corps est naturel. Un très beau corps, mais un "vrai" corps, un corps de femme de 36 ans et non de 14 ! Des seins sensibles à la gravité, une peau lumineuse et une cicatrice terrible au milieu du buste... un corps vivant, un corps qui a vécu, un corps qui n'a pas vécu plus longtemps.

La tête contraste de manière incroyable : très fardée, faux cils, perruque digne du 17ème et une mimique de vamp toujours plaquée là... Sauf sur une, où l'on rencontre un visage spontané, rieur, très humain.

Finalement c'est souvent qu'en on ne s'y attend pas que l'on est surpris    


@ modo : la photo là c'est une affiche de pub de l'expo. Ca passe non ?


----------



## superseb (10 Octobre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> La question de qui est artiste et qui ne l'est pas n'a rien de simple.  C'est quoi l'art ? (voir le débat plus haut).
> Tu peux faire les photos que tu veux où tu veux. La honte n'a rien à voir avec ça. C'est juste qu'en France, tu n'as pas le droit de montrer en public des photos de personnes sans leur accord. C'est la loi. Tu peux donc être poursuivi. Logique non ?
> 
> 
> Ah, Alèm avait déjà dit tout ça.



tout le monde est artiste, a partir du moment où tu fait un dessin, une peinture, une scuplture ou une photographie. et pour reprendre ce qui a été repondu plus haut. lors d'une manif. tu n'as pas besoin de demander specialement d'autorisation, a partir du moment ou tu relate un fait (evenement) les personnes presentent peuvent a tout moment etre pris, et rien n'empechera les images d'etre publié.

ce qui serait different si, portrait il y avait ! et presenté dans un contexte un peu different.


----------



## alèm (10 Octobre 2006)

superseb a dit:


> tout le monde est artiste, a partir du moment où tu fait un dessin, une peinture, une scuplture ou une photographie. et pour reprendre ce qui a été repondu plus haut. lors d'une manif. tu n'as pas besoin de demander specialement d'autorisation, a partir du moment ou tu relate un fait (evenement) les personnes presentent peuvent a tout moment etre pris, et rien n'empechera les images d'etre publié.



ce qui n'est plus vrai. (il ya eu des cas où des personnes présentes dans une foule ont porté plainte pour violation de leur droit à l'image)

et pour finir, *ce serait bien de rester désormais dans le sujet.* et là c'est écrit en vert. 

vous avez signé la charte ? oui ? donc...



> *Contenu des messages*
> Tout contributeur demeure propriétaire de son message et des droits de propriété intellectuelle qui y sont attachés. Les propos tenus sur ce forum, visibles publiquement, sont néanmoins publiés sous votre propre responsabilité.
> 
> *Vous devez vous plier au droit en vigueur et au respect des personnes, notamment en matière de droit dauteur et de droits voisins (piratage), de droit au respect de la vie privée*, de diffamation, de pédophilie, dincitation à la violence ou à la haine raciale, etc. En cas de poursuite, nous pourrons être amenés à révéler votre identité.
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2006)

[_catalogue de l'exposition_]​
*La photographie humaniste 1945-1968*

&#224; la BNF (hall Richelieu)


----------



## SirDeck (7 Novembre 2006)

J'y suis passé. De très beaux tirages. Les plus connues, et surtout, les moins connues


----------



## Lastrada (8 Novembre 2006)

L'expo Basquiat aux frigos (&#224; c&#244;t&#233; de la BNF) Bof, bof et re-bof.


----------



## SirDeck (11 Novembre 2006)

_Lexposition de Desiree Dolron montre pour la première fois en France trois séries de photographies, Exaltation - Gaze  Xteriors, qui reflètent le caractère très personnel du travail de l'artiste, relevant à la fois du documentaire et dun travail de plasticien._

Jusqu'au 20 décembre à l'Institut Néerlandais

Son travail artistique est impressionnant. Les tirages sont très grands. On peut donc s'approcher de ses fameux "Tableaux" inspirés des primitifs flamants et qui semblent avoir été fait à l'acrylique.  

Pour ceux qui aiment le grain et le flou, les tirages des portraits de sa période précédente, portraits réalisés dans une eau avec des particules en suspension, sont également présentés. :love: 

Un aperçu ici
Choisissez Art Work en bas.


----------



## SirDeck (18 Novembre 2006)

Jean-Baptiste Huynh, le regard à luvre
Du 24/10/2006 au 14/01/2007
A l'ENSBA.

De très grands tirages noir et blanc. Sobres, magnifiques. Mon amie à acheter le catalogue qui est de très belle facture. Mais voir ces photos dans le format exposé


----------



## natlac (28 Novembre 2006)

Jeudi 30 novembre à 20h à la librairie Le Comptoir des mots, 239, rue des pyrénées, Paris 20° M°Gambetta Rencontre-signature avec Frédéric Delangle, photographe contemporain autour de sa série "Ahmedabad". 
Une série de photo réalisées dans cette ville magique et fantomatique de l'Inde à la chambre 4x5 inch.
www.fredricdelangle.com


----------



## SirDeck (28 Novembre 2006)

natlac a dit:


> Jeudi 30 novembre à 20h à la librairie Le Comptoir des mots, 239, rue des pyrénées, Paris 20° M°Gambetta Rencontre-signature avec Frédéric Delangle, photographe contemporain autour de sa série "Ahmedabad".
> Une série de photo réalisées dans cette ville magique et fantomatique de l'Inde à la chambre 4x5 inch.
> www.fredricdelangle.com



ton lien n'est pas bon. Il faut plutôt utiliser celui-là : 
http://www.fredericdelangle.com/index.php3


----------



## SirDeck (7 Février 2007)

Exposition du 6 décembre au 25 février 
"Le labyrinthe Horvat. 60 ans de photographie"
A Boulogne.

Beaucoup, beaucoup, énormément de photos.
La première partie est gratuite, c'est ma préférée. On y voit surtout sa période que je dirais "humaniste" et la mode. L'éclairage n'est pas contrôlé. Il est préférable de si rendre un jour sans soleil. La deuxième partie présente la deuxième moitié dans le musée lui-même.


----------



## alan.a (8 Février 2007)

Le FRAC de Haute-Normandie expose environ 350 de photographies in&#233;dites de Bernard Plossu, p&#233;riode am&#233;ricaine.

Une belle expo d'un photographe sympatique.


----------



## SirDeck (10 Février 2007)

BRUCE DAVIDSON
Time of Change
100e rue
du 17 janvier au 22 avril 2007 Fondation HCB

De très beaux tirages noir et blanc. Ceux de 100e rue sont du photographe lui-même. Les amateurs de photo type humaniste seront servis


----------



## SirDeck (18 Février 2007)

Michel Vanden Eeckhoudt
jusqu'au 24 février
Galerie Camera obscura
12 rue Ernest Cresson
75014 PARIS
01.45.45.67.08

J'avais déjà vu certains clichés dans une expo magnifique (sauf l'éclairage :mouais: ) de photographes de l'agence Vu. Ici, on trouve de grands et beaux tirages noir et blanc représentants des animaux et en particulier des chiens.
Pour ceux qui ne la connaissent pas, la galerie est assez petite (ne pas oublier le sous-sol) et la visite est assez rapide.


----------



## SirDeck (25 Février 2007)

Viva, une agence photographique
du 30 janvier au 08 avril 2007
Jeu de Paume site Sully.

Beaucoup de photo. Tout est en Noir et blanc. Les tirages sont de toutes tailles. Il y en a pour tous les go&#251;ts. Une belle expo.


----------



## SirDeck (25 Mars 2007)

C'était juste pour dire que vous avez râté une super exposition de quelques photographes :
Laure ALBIN-GUILLOT (1879-1962)
Man RAY (1890-1976)
Maurice TABARD (1897-1984)
André VIGEAU (1892-1968)
Emmanuel SOUGEZ (1889-1972)
François KOLLAR (1904-1979)
Pierre JAHAN (1909-2003)
Marcel BOVIS (1904-1907)
Lucien LORELLE (1894-1968)
Claude FERRAND (1927-2006)
André MARTIN (1928-1999)
Jean-Pierre RONZEL (1930)
Peter KNAPP (1931)
Guy BOURDIN (1928-1991)
Jean-François BAURET (1932)
Jeanloup SIEFF (1933-2000)
Jean-Claude DEWOLF (1936)
Daniel ARON (1940)
Sarah MOON (1941)
Serge LUTENS (1942)
Daniel JOUANNEAU (1946)
Jean-Paul GOUDE (1940)
Jean LARIVIERE (1940)
Peter LINDBERGH (1944)
Peter KNAUP (1939)
François GILLET (1949)
Guido MOCAFICO (1962)
Aldo SOARES (1960)
Marc GOUBY (1956)
Jean-Marie VIVES (1953)
Dimitri DANILOFF (1970)

La photographie publicitaire en France, 
de Man Ray à Jean-Paul Goude 
Du 8 novembre au 25 mars 2007
Aux arts déco.

Inutile de vous dire qu'il y avait quelques petits bijoux qui méritaient d'être vu sur du vrai papier photo


----------



## teo (26 Mars 2007)

SirDeck a dit:


> Viva, une agence photographique
> du 30 janvier au 08 avril 2007
> Jeu de Paume site Sully.
> 
> Beaucoup de photo. Tout est en Noir et blanc. Les tirages sont de toutes tailles. Il y en a pour tous les goûts. Une belle expo.



Jusqu'au 1er avril, derniers jours de l'expo L'Événement, les images comme acteurs de l'histoire, au site _Concorde_ du _Jeu de Paume_ à Paris.

Cette expo est impressionnante. 5 événements, 5 époques, 5 façons de voir, l'évolution du regard des témoins et de sa représentation au travers de tableaux, gravures, dessins, photos, films et vidéos.

A noter que la salle 9/11 est une exposition autonome, voulue par des artistes dès le 25 septembre 2001 et qui maintenant voyage autour du monde. C'est le point d'orgue de l'exposition du Jeu de Paume à mon avis: le contraste entre la représentation figée des médias et la représentation plurielle des témoins.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2007)

A Bordeaux du 1er au 29 avril 2007, Itinéraires des photographes Voyageurs 16ème édition.

Découvrez le programme des 15 expositions présentées dans 10 lieux phares de la ville.

http://www.itiphoto.com/


----------



## SirDeck (1 Avril 2007)

27 mars 2007 - 01 juillet 2007	
BNF site Richelieu / Galerie de photographie

Photos incontournables... en vrai 
Un photographe qui a beaucoup influencé en France (Doisneau, Ronis) et aux USA (Lee Friedlander). C'est très "documentaire" bien sûr, la photo à la fin du 19e et début 20e, ne se prenait pas pour autre chose. Il en sort quelque chose de troublant. Les parisiens seront surpris de voir des rues qu'ils connaissent sans pouvoir les reconnaître.
Le cadre de l'exposition est exceptionnel, ce qui ne gâche rien.


----------



## SirDeck (4 Juillet 2007)

FAZAL SHEIKH
lauréat du Prix HCB 2005
Moksha & Ladli
10 mai  26 août 2007
http://www.henricartierbresson.org/pres/home_fr.htm


> « Ladli » succède à mon précédent livre, « Moksha », où je mintéressais à lexistence de certaines femmes en Inde, qui, une fois veuves, se trouvent abandonnées et dans certains cas maltraitées par leur famille, de sorte quelles quittent leur foyer et partent, comme des centaines de milliers de veuves indiennes avant elles, pour la ville sainte de Vrindavan. Là, elles consacrent le restant de leurs jours au culte de leur dieu Krishna. Les histoires que ces femmes mont racontées  sur leur mariage alors quelles étaient encore enfants, sur les sévices infligés par leur mari, qui les quittait parfois, les mauvais traitements de la part de leur belle-famille, la disparition du respect de soi, la perte de leurs droits juridiques et économiques  tout cela ma montré la vulnérabilité des femmes dans la société indienne traditionnelle.



Encore de très beau tirage et une très belle présentation chez HCB.

Mais dépressif s'abstenir  .


----------



## SirDeck (5 Juillet 2007)

29e ESTIVALES PHOTOGRAPHIQUES DU TREGOR
LANNION  - CAVAN
"Enfances"



> A l'ère du numérique les enfants n'ont jamais été aussi sollicités par l'objectif parental...des milliers de clichés enrichissent à chaque heure les albums familiaux ou s'accumulent sur les cd et autres disques durs.
> Les auteurs présents à Lannion et Cavan ont su dépasser cette observation béate de l'enfance, saisissant regards complices et attitudes insouciantes, de leurs proches comme d'enfants rencontrés aux quatre coins du monde, naturels ou mis en scène, dans le jeu ou la tristesse, dans la réalité ou l'imaginaire de l'enfance.


 

-  L'Imagerie, 19 rue Jean Savidan, 22300 Lannion
du 30 juin au 29 septembre 2007
de 10h à 12h et de 15h à 19h sauf dimanche et fériés

Antoine Agoudjian, Alain Delorme, Hugues de Wurstemberger, Jiang Jian et Raymond Meeks




Encore une très belle exposition dans ce lieu. Comme l'an dernier, Je suis accroché par un travail en particulier. Il s'agit de celui de Raymond Meeks. Les tirages exposés sont formidables. Les photos brouillent les cartes temporelles. On a l'impression d'être devant de belles photos du début 20e ou fin 19e. Or elles n'ont que quelques années.
Les amateurs de flou seront conquis (je pense à Alem, Virpeen, macmarco, Dendrimere, etc.)
Du coup j'y suis retourné rien que pour lui.


----------



## SirDeck (20 Janvier 2008)

Pour ceux qui ont raté les tirages de Raymon Meeks à Lannion, vous venez de les rater à Paris (Camera Obscura)      Ils étaient accompagnés, entre autre, d'étonnantes impressions grand formats de Fleurs composés par un certain Ron van Dongen. L'encre pigmentaire sur un papier fortement texturé se prêtait fort bien aux sujets délicats qui perdent beaucoup de leur intérêt sur un écran.

Mais ce n'est pas pour ça que je fais remonter ce post. Des expositions, j'en vois presque tous les week-ends. Il y a toujours de très belles choses qui vous rendent tout petit... mais tout petit !

Je suis, comme toujours, allez voir ce qui se passait chez H.C.B. : Saul Leiter. Pour qui photographie la rue, c'est incontournable. Impressionnant... Et puis je tombe sur la dernière photo. Je n'arrive pas à m'en détacher. J'y reste collé. Pourtant elle n'est sans doute pas très bonne, je ne l'ai vue nulle part. Elle ne ressemble pas vraiment aux autres et pourtant elle est signée Leiter : prise de la rue, à travers une vitre, les personnages sont de dos ou presque, photo volée, on voit même le photographe dans le reflet de la vitre... Et pourtant elle ne ressemble pas aux autres. On dirait une peinture, tout ce qu'il a dû vouloir fuir pour justement affirmer la photographie...
C'est étonnant comme quand vous allez voir quelque chose vous êtes surpris par autre chose.


----------



## valoriel (25 Janvier 2008)

Longtemps que j'avais pas remis les pieds ici 
Content de voir que ce petit sujet reçoit une visite de temps en temps...

Sinon, pour pas faire mon floodeur d'antan et que ce post serve à quelque chose.
Une expo à l'hôtel de Ville de Paris, sur le thème Paris en couleurs.

De beaux clichés, surtout de part la technique que du point de vue artistique!


----------



## SirDeck (2 Février 2008)

Le bon marché rive gauche à Paris.

De très grandes impressions. Gruyaert indiquait que, pour lui, les encres pigmentaires repoussent les limites imposées par le tirage couleur. Il reprend donc toutes ses grandes photos et les retravaille pour ce nouveau support. On trouvera ainsi des impressions très granuleuses de photos 24X36 argentiques couleurs hautes sensibilités qui dans ces dimensions ont l'aspect séduisant des tableaux impressionnistes (ou néo-impressionniste). Mais on trouvera également des photos numériques qui présentent une précision, une netteté et une absence de grain qu'un 24X36 aurait été incapable de produire dans ces dimensions il y a à peine quelques années. Ces deux rendus extrêmes servent assez bien le propos des images qui les portent. Ils sont liés par des images aux rendus intermédiaires...

Une exposition intéressante qui mêle des rendus "faciles" et des rendus plus contemporains dans un sujet cohérent.


----------



## SirDeck (8 Février 2008)

A la MEP à Paris

Bouba, c'est bien simple, c'est mon humaniste préféré. Un étage complet lui est consacré. On y trouvera donc ses premières photos et ces dernières ! Ces nus sont  connus. Il y en a peu. Ils me semblent délicats, respectueux... féminin. On dirait des nus photographiés par une femme...





Shoji Ueda. C'est raccord avec Bouba  On retrouve au japon un peu toutes les expérimentations de l'époque en France. C'est intéressant de voir ce "style" typique de l'époque, mais transposé dans un pays si différent.




​


----------



## alèm (9 Février 2008)

SirDeck a dit:


> A la MEP à Paris
> 
> Bouba, c'est bien simple, c'est mon humaniste préféré. Un étage complet lui est consacré. On y trouvera donc ses premières photos et ces dernières ! Ces nus sont  connus. Il y en a peu. Ils me semblent délicats, respectueux... féminin. On dirait des nus photographiés par une femme...



_je sais bien qu'il n'y a pas de fautes sur les noms propres, je sais bien que tu as débuté la photo par le numérique (et que tu ne pipes pas grand chose aux termes propres de la photo ou du dessin), je sais bien aussi que les sites internets sont tenus par des abrutis incultes, je sais aussi que tu es de la génération télévisuelle, que tu aimes les rappeurs engagés et qu'un petit ourson a bercé inconsciemment ton enfance&#8230; (c'est volontairement une charge à prendre de maière humoristique !!):rateau:_

mais étais-tu obligé d'écorner le nom de ce génial photographe ? 

Bouba*t*, Edouard&#8230; 

_désolé mais ya des trucs qui me choquent dans la vie&#8230; 

ps : surtout que sur le copyright, le "t" n'est pas absent.
_


----------



## SirDeck (10 Février 2008)

Je suis désolé de t'avoir choqué Alèm. Tu peux corriger là où je ne peux plus éditer. Boubat mérite assurément son "t". Ma prothèse Prolexis ne peut pas tout.
Il est certains que d'autres que moi sont plus justes au sujet de ce grand photographe.



> On a dû vous dire mille fois que vous étiez "gentil". Vous ne m'avez pas vraiment confié votre agacement de ce mot, mais enfin on peut entendre aussi ce qui n'est pas dit, vous m'avez seulement précisé, évoquant l'horreur évidente de ce monde : "Je ne veux pas en rajouter." Et c'est vrai que c'est drôle, ou plutôt, ce n'est pas drôle du tout, cette complaisance de beaucoup à "en rajouter", à chercher le noir et le mortel partout. C'est une recherche paresseuse, sûre de ne jamais échouer. Je préfère votre entêtement à chercher des clairières. Dire : cette vie est un jardin de rose, c'est mentir. Dire : cette vie est un champ de ruines, c'est mentir. Dire : je sais les horreurs de cette vie et je ne me lasserais jamais d'en débusquer les merveilles, c'est faire son travail d'homme, et vous le savez bien : ce genre de travail n'est jamais fini, c'est comme les images, elles continuent à trembler bien après le bain, bien après la magie des révélations. Vos images ne sont pas des mirages. Vos images sont des points d'eau dans un désert.


C. Bobin dans Bobin-Boubat. Donne-moi quelque chose qui ne meure pas.

Pour la petite histoire, mon premier appareil photographique, j'avais 12 ans, était un Polaroid.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2008)

Il y a une expo au parc de Sceaux (92). Une allée entière avec des photos diverses et venant de tous horizons.

Certaines images sont magnifiques. Même si je n'ai pas votre culture photo et encore moins le savoir faire, j'ai beaucoup apprécié. Jusqu'en Mars si j'ai bien vu.



*"Arborescence : les arbres dans la photographie > 1842-2007"
Exposition en plein air gratuite
Du 11 octobre 2007 au 31 mars 2008

Où ?
*Parc de Sceaux
Allée des Clochetons
92330 Sceaux   *+ Ouvert tous les jours* (septembre 7 h-20 h 30, octobre 8 h-19 h et jusqu&#8217;en décembre 8 h-17 h)


----------



## SirDeck (11 Février 2008)

Moi qui aime les arbres... J'irais sans doute. Merci


----------



## SirDeck (20 Février 2008)

Et bien c'est raté


----------



## SirDeck (21 Février 2008)

Jusqu'au 17 mars au Laboratoire à Paris.
Cela fait sans doute mentir Bobin.
L'exposition fait penser à un lieu de recueillement. Les grands tirages sont bien mis en valeur par un éclairage de grande qualité qui donne l'impression que la lumière sort de l'image. Nachtewey, c'est souvent dur. Ce sujet l'est particulièrement : la maladie dans les pays dits du sud. Le traitement est décidément d'un très haut niveau. Un maître du noir et blanc. Des icônes sont là, en vrai. Elles paraissaient dure dans un magazine  bien que très belles  elles semblent faciles au milieu des autres, au milieu de celles qui n'ont pas pu entrer dans le magazine, se glisser entre les pubs Ford et Loréal.
Ames sensibles s'abstenir. 



5643


----------



## SirDeck (23 Février 2008)

29 janvier 2008 - 13 avril 2008	
BNF site Richelieu / Galerie de photographie

A chaque fois que je vais voir une expo photo sur ce site, je suis bluffé par la "mise en scène". Encore une fois, elle est superbe. Les photos sont mises en valeur de manière très élégante. De grandes impressions en format carré ou "24X36" recouvrent les murs alors que d'autres impressions "flottent" au milieu de cadres géants dans un passe-partout fait de vide. Ces cadres aériens sont réservés aux impressions panoramiques. Oui, panoramiques. C'est bien l'élément étonnant de cette exposition, du photojournalisme au format panoramique. C'est tout simplement surprenant. Il s'agit bien de photojournalisme, mais le traitement dans ce format donne une tout autre perspective, la lecture est très différente. On se trouve devant des compositions picturales, des tableaux qui plutôt que d'illustrer des magazines laissent une trace de l'histoire.







L'exposition reprend le dernier livre de Keyzer : Trinity.


Encore une fois, je suis impressionné par la qualité des impressions. Voir ce mode de reproduction entrer dans ce lieu prestigieux ne trompe pas. 5693


----------



## SirDeck (24 Mars 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Il y a une expo au parc de Sceaux (92). Une allée entière avec des photos diverses et venant de tous horizons.
> 
> Certaines images sont magnifiques. Même si je n'ai pas votre culture photo et encore moins le savoir faire, j'ai beaucoup apprécié. Jusqu'en Mars si j'ai bien vu.
> 
> ...




Finalement, j'ai pu y aller. Dans l'ensemble les images sont très bien traitées. Mais je n'ai pas compris pourquoi il y avait autant de bruit de couleur dans les agrandissements des photos couleurs ancienne 
Le cadre Arborescent de cette exposition "Arborescente" est une bonne idée  
Pensez à y aller un jour nuageux pour pouvoir profiter au mieux des images.


----------



## alèm (24 Mars 2008)

SirDeck a dit:


> Finalement, j'ai pu y aller. Dans l'ensemble les images sont très bien traitées. Mais je n'ai pas compris pourquoi il y avait autant *de bruit de couleur *dans les agrandissements des photos couleurs ancienne



tu veux dire du grain ? ah bah si tu vois pas pourquoi, ça va être dur de t'expliquer ils ont ptêt oublié de décaler la courbe ! 

ou alors quand tu projettes un grain via un agrandisseur, peut-être qu'il est agrandi


----------



## Craquounette (24 Mars 2008)

Tiens j'avais complètement zappé l'existence de ce fil, désolée...
Je reposte donc ici 

Une expo sur "les attitudes photographiques" très intéressante à Vevey 

Pour ceux qui ont loupé Edward Steichen au musée de l'elysée à Lausanne, l'expo est jusqu'à fin mars au Kunsthaus de Zürich. Dépéchez-vous cela en vaut vraiment la peine.


----------



## SirDeck (24 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> tu veux dire du grain ? ah bah si tu vois pas pourquoi, ça va être dur de t'expliquer ils ont ptêt oublié de décaler la courbe !
> 
> ou alors quand tu projettes un grain via un agrandisseur, peut-être qu'il est agrandi



Cela faisait très "Bruit de couleur" numérique, c'est ça le comble. C'est évidemment un choix "d'interprétation" du cliché original. Mais ces petits carrés rouges un peu partout sur ces images couleurs pâles... je n'adhère pas. 
Inversement, certains noir-et-blanc ont un grain très "maîtrisé" pour cette taille et cette Age (milieu du XIXe). Cela ne me dérange pas. Le grain le plus fort va à une image contemporaine (années 80) et permet à l'auteur de fondre ses sujets en premier plan (des malades allongés sur des transats) avec le fond (une photo d'arbres). Sans lire la légende, on ne se doute pas que les personnages sont dans une pièce. On a également de très beaux grains qui donnent de la matière à de la brume... Bref, on n'a ici que des valeurs sûres qui connaissent ou connaissaient leur affaire...


----------



## SirDeck (13 Avril 2008)

​
Comme son nom l'indique il s'agissait de portfolios. C'est la première fois que je vois ça. Trois grosses boîtes sont ouvertes sur des présentoirs. Vous êtes invité à enfiler des gants de coton blanc pour prendre les photos au format A2 afin de tourner ces pages qui n'en sont pas. Il s'agit d'impression à l'encre pigmentaire de photos déjà anciennes réalisées à la chambre : Le grand palais I ; Usine Menier et Renault-Billancourt. Le photographe passe de portfolio en portfolio et répond aux questions. Je laisse traîner une oreille : imprimer ce travail déjà ancien permet de lui donner une nouvelle expression, les encres pigmentaires autorisant des nuances de couleurs qu'aucun tirage n'a jamais atteintes.
On note cependant la limite actuelle de cette technique : elle est fragile. Les impressions sont ici manipulées toute la journée et le frottement des impressions entre elles a déjà dégradé un peu certains aplats.

Il est fort possible que cette exposition devienne itinérante. Aussi, si vous la croisez, allez donc faire l'expérience.

Une expo qui m'a forcément fait penser à Alan.


6341


----------



## SirDeck (17 Avril 2008)

La Galerie Vu' présente les grandes photos de la série Lieux de Léa Crespi, photos que l'on a pu croiser dans différentes expositions collectives.
La Galerie n'est pas top, mais ça colle assez bien avec le thème. Je regrette juste l'éclairage qui ne permet pas de profiter pleinement des images. Des images de lieux en ruines dans lesquels la jeune photographe entre nue drapée dans l'ombre ou le flou de la profondeur de champs, de ces images sort un réel esthétisme.






prolongation jusqu'au 19 avril.
6413


----------



## alèm (17 Avril 2008)

ouais, c'est troublant Léa Crespi, la fille aussi d'ailleurs. 

une sacrée recherche tiens&#8230;


----------



## SirDeck (22 Avril 2008)

Il y a quelques années, je me suis retrouvé, je ne sais plus trop comment, dans une exposition à la fondation Cartier. J'avais peut-être été attiré par cet il asiatique sur fond de ciel bleu profond qui annonçait l'exposition un peu partout. C'était en 2005 et jamais une exposition photo ne m'avait touché comme cela. Je ne comprenais pas pourquoi. Moi qui suis séduit par des uvres un peu picturales voilà que les clichés du quotidien d'une jeune japonaise me renversent, des clichés au 6X6, certes, mais un peu pâle non ? Non.
Avec le temps, je me demandais si c'était l'expo ou mon état du moment, ou la rencontre des deux qui m'avait fait ça. Alors lorsque j'ai su (trop tard pour le vernissage où j'aurais pu apercevoir la sorcière) qu'une nouvelle exposition lui était consacrée, j'avais peur d'être déçu.

L'exposition est toute petite, dans une galerie, dans un appartement. On entre chez des gens pour voir cette petite exposition. De très grands tirages et des tirages plus petits. Des photos anciennes... si on peut dire. Utatane. Je ne comprends toujours pas. Mais c'est là. C'est court et cela n'a pas le temps de vous emporter comme en 2005, mais c'est là.





Galerie Antoine de Vilmorin
77 rue des Archives
Paris 3e (la façade est en chantier il faut entrer dans le hall, c'est à l'étage).


6516


----------



## fedo (24 Avril 2008)

salut les amis,
l'autre jour en allant manger par hasard en face, je suis tombé sur l'expo proposée par le Figaro magazine pour ces 30 ans sur les grilles du jardin du Luxembourg côté Panthéon.

il y a des photos difficilement oubliables. jusqu'au 15 juillet.


----------



## Foguenne (23 Mai 2008)

J'expose tous les jours dans le hall du CHL quelques une de mes photos...


----------



## SirDeck (24 Mai 2008)

Wouah !
Impressionné, je suis  
ça m'a l'air très pro. Tu te fais conseiller par JMG ?  


Je pensais justement à toi : 

"Clinic"
Une exploration de l'univers médical à travers la photographie contemporaine
Galerie Griesmar & Tamer, 40 rue de Richelieu, 75001 Paris.
fin le 5 juillet.

Si tu passes par chez nous 
Je ne l'ai pas vue, je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut. Mais on est souvent intéressé par le sujet que l'on traite.


----------



## SirDeck (24 Mai 2008)

La Trinité sur Mer






On ne peut pas ne pas connaître Philippe Plisson. Dès qu'il y a de la "Marine", il y a du Plisson. Du coût on peut être un peu lassé de ses images très "publiables". Plisson a du Talent, dans le sens premier du terme (Monnaie de compte équivalent à un talent d'or ou d'argent). Un photographe qui n'a pas de problème à boucher ses fins de moi c'est suspect 

C'est à ça que me faisait penser la citation de Cartier Bresson faite en cuisine. Un photographe peut-il ne pas choisir entre une identité marchande ou artistique ?

À l'abord de la galerie la question est tranchée. Deux photos imposantes donnent dans la rue, seules, suspendues ; elles tendent vers l'abstraction et font penser à la photographie expérimentale, pas très carte postale. À gauche, un brouillard de gerbes d'eau d'où émerge vaguement l'avant d'un bateau. À droite un coup de brosse rouge vif sur un fond noir ; en fait, la proue d'un bateau dans un soleil rasant. En s'approchant on ne peut que penser à Bresson au MOMA ; les photos sont imprimées sur de la toile montée sur des châssis de grande taille.
En entrant on retrouve un travail similaire. Plisson explore les nouvelles potentialités techniques : Les encres pigmentaires ; je n'ai jamais vu des rouges et des bleus comme cela en photo. Le numérique actuel ; La disparition de la jolie brume du grain argentique peut donner des images très "pures", trop pour certains et le photographe compense cela en mettant en scènes des matières qui grouillent littéralement de détails. Un beau travail d'accentuation fini de mettre en valeur ce festival de détails qui se transforme en léger brouillard dès que l'on fait deux pas en arrière.

Des images qui fouillent dans la photographie moderniste tout en restant sur un thème donnée (la mer) et en explorant la nouvelle révolution de la photographie (et encore une )


----------



## SirDeck (11 Août 2008)

Jusqu'au 14 septembre 2008 à la MEP.






Susan Sontag, Quai des Grands-Augustins, Paris, 2003 
© Annie Leibovitz/ Contact Press Images


La première chose que je note, c'est le bord du film que laisse apparaître chaque tirage. Je me dis que l'exposition d'Henri Cartier-Bresson au MOMA a décidément fortement imprimé sa marque (j'en parlais en cuisine). Mais je ne peux pas m'empêcher de penser au fait que cela met aussi en évidence un travail "argentique" ; il faut entendre un travail noble, organique... enfin, c'est ce que pense encore la majorité. Mais qu'importe, les tirages sont de très grande qualité et ils mettent en valeur une superbe exposition. D'autant que ces cadres sont souvent superbes et vont au-delà du "rappel la chaîne technique/mécanique à l'origine de l'image" comme me le disait Aladisse, mais font parfois partie intégrante de l'image comme on peut le voir sur l'image ci-dessus.
Cette exposition est liée au dernier livre de la grande portraitiste. J'ai pu m'en délecter lors de mes dernières vacances (ah, ce que les bibliothèques municipales ont du bon !). Sont présentés ici les quinze dernières années, les années vécues avec Susan Sontag. Pas de Rolling Stone ici, ni le magazine, ni le groupe (comme j'aimerais voir un jour de vrais tirages de son fameux reportage sur ces musiciens infréquentables). Non. Un mélange de photos personnelles et de photos professionnelles : des portraits généralement issus de commandes pour Vanity Fair le magazine qui lui doit une bonne part de son rebond dans les années 80. Les photographies "pro" sont généralement issues d'un moyen format et tirées en grand, souvent sublimes. Des commandes certes, mais avec une liberté que la photographe semble avoir réussie à préserver. Les photographies de familles sont présentées dans des formats réduits, des formats familiaux. Des formats intermédiaires mêlent ces deux mondes : le personnel et le professionnel. Ils nous disent sans doute que ces mondes sont poreux. Enfin, des tirages géants occupent des pans de murs. Il s'agit de paysages, comment dire... pas très Géo like ! Noir et blanc, flous, très granuleux...
La dernière salle résume sans doute bien l'exposition. Au fond à droite, une grande photo de Trump, assit dans un coupé de luxe, et de sa femme du moment, vêtue d'un bikini doré, sortant du cul d'un jet priver. L'image de commande est très travaillée : l'éclairage de studio sculpte les formes de la voiture et du jet, sauf que... on n'est pas dans un studio, mais sur le tarmac en extérieur ! Les personnes qui ont financé cette photo ont sans doute vu saigner leur ulcère ! En face, deux photos très récentes de la reine d'Angleterre, des photos travaillées à l&#8217;extrême pour évoquer la peinture classique. À la vue de la séance (que l'on trouvera sur le net), une semaine ou deux de travail avec 10 assistants sur le pont... Probablement une postproduction incroyable. Du Leibovitz délirant dans toute sa splendeur. Il en résulte l'image d'une vieille femme fière et forte, mais seule et perdue dans un monde luxueux en provenance d'un temps totalement dépassé. Et puis de l'autre côté de la salle, il y a son père, mourant... De même on trouvera dans cette exposition la maladie de sa compagne Susan Sontag, jusqu'à sa dépouille, un projet qu'elles avaient imaginé ensemble. Ces photos parfois difficiles de la maladie et de la mort de ceux qu'elle a aimée ne peuvent que faire penser à Richard Avedon et au scandale de l'exposition des photos de la maladie de son père au MOMA. Avedon, son mentor, le maître du portrait. Il est là aussi, dans cette dernière salle. Un diptyque en studio : d'un côté, un homme étonnamment jeune pour son âge mais qui me semble fragile ici (ce que l'on ne trouve pas dans ses autoportraits) et de l'autre côté, sa chambre Sinar.

On trouvera dans le "Connaissance des Arts Photo 16" en kiosque une petite démonstration de la maîtrise de cette photographe hors du commun.

7399


----------



## SirDeck (25 Août 2008)

Au Jeux de paume, site Concorde jusqu'au 28 septembre.







Clarence Lippard, sans domicile fixe, Interstate 80, Sparks, Nevada, 1980.
Photographie extraite de la série _In the American West_
Richard Avedon
© 2008 the Richard Avedon Foundation

Lorsque l'on va voir une exposition comme celle-ci, on a des a priori embarrassants : Le photographe le mieux payé au monde ; le MAITRE du portrait ; élève de Brodovitch comme Penn ou Arbus. À 34 ans, sa célébrité est telle  qu'Hollywood fait un film s'inspirant de sa vie avec Fred Astaire pour tenir son rôle et Audrey Hepburn pour incarner son mannequin de prédilection.
Forcément, ça n'aide pas au détachement. Cela me fait penser à une citation d'Oscar Wilde : "Je ne lis jamais les livres dont j'écris la critique, cela pourrait m'influencer" (je cite de mémoire).

Les photos sont nombreuses, bien tirées, mises en valeurs et l'exposition remarquable. Voir la fameuse photo de Marilyne sur un tirage de qualité... Mais le poids de l'attente gâte un peu le plaisir. Mais lorsque je monte à l'étage... Le choc. _In the American West_ est là, carrément. Le fameux travail d'Avedon est exposée à Paris tel qu'il l'avait conçu : Les photos qu'il à lui-même tirées sont présentés sur des plaques d'aluminium dont les bords font cadre, sans verre, en vision directe. On peut apprécier les subtiles nuances et la fabuleuse précision des grands tirages issus d'une prise de vue à la chambre. Tout cela est accroché dans des salles blanches, à l'exception de la dernière totalement noire mate. Elle forme lécrin de gueules noires de suie, noires de pétrole. La salle qui fait jonction, avec une partie sur fond blanc et l'autre sur fond noir, est troublante.
Tout cela pour mettre en valeur des portraits dont beaucoup mon fortement impressionnés. Des présences étonnantes. J'avais déjà été troublé par un diptyque d'un sans domicile aux taches de rousseurs (Clarence Lippard) découvert dans divers livres et magazines. Mais de le croiser là "en vrai"... Bacon aussi étonnant diptyque. Des images que je n'avais jamais vues également, des personnages qui vous tombent dessus, connus et plus généralement inconnus.

J'y retournerais sans doute. En une seule fois, c'est trop.
 7519


----------



## SirDeck (21 Septembre 2008)

Camera Obscura jusqu'au 18 octobre.






Neige, vers 1960. Saul Leiter

Il y a à peine 3 ans, Saul Leiter, c'était trop moderne pour moi. Je ne comprenais pas. Je ne voyais pas trop ce qu'il fallait regarder. Finalement, ses images qui me plaisaient le plus, c'était les images qui lui ressemblaient le moins, celle qui faisait référence à la peinture classique. L'année dernière l'exposition qui lui était consacrée chez HCB (j'en parlais ici) m'avait beaucoup plus intéressée. Le travail de la couleur d'un des premiers à s'y intéresser vraiment. C'était très "éducatif" pour moi. Mais cette fois-ci, j'y ai pris du plaisir, tout simplement. Un virtuose d'une modernité dans un genre très difficile (la street photographie avant la lettre).

Camera Obscura est une petite galerie et j'ai été surpris par le nombre de tirages présentés.


 7686


----------



## SirDeck (5 Octobre 2008)

C'était sur le pont des arts à Paris
_Le mauvais air_ par Wiliam Daniels
Des photos sur la Malaria accrochées le long du pont des arts. Les parcourir un samedi soir rend l'expérience étonnante. Le Samedi, ce pont piéton est plutôt festif. Des photos esthétiques certes mais sur un thème difficile.

Un petit souvenir de cet intéressant contraste : 




​




Un livre rassemble ces images.




7824


----------



## teo (6 Octobre 2008)

*Denis Darzacq au pavillon Carré de Baudouin, Paris*
du 3 octobre au 22 novembre 2008

Je vais aller voir dans la semaine cette exposition, non seulement parce que le Pavillon CdB est juste en face de chez moi, mais aussi que le travail de Darzacq me fascine (ses "Chutes" et "Nus"&#8230 et que je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de voir ses clichés de près. Et qu'accessoirement, l'entrée y est libre 

Si vous passez dans le coin, envoyez-moi un message, on s'y retrouve dans le parc, les couleurs y sont automnales et c'est un bel endroit du quartier, avec juste au dessus, un panorama parisien à découvrir 






> *Pavillon Carré de Baudoin*
> 119, 121 rue de Ménilmontant
> 75020 Paris
> Tel : 01.58.53.55.40
> ...


----------



## SirDeck (12 Octobre 2008)

Musée d'Art moderne de la ville de Paris
Jusqu'au 4 janvier.

On l'aura compris, il s'agit de la tendance Dusseldorf, soit la tendance qui a très largement influencé la photographie "artistique" ces 60 dernières années.
On y trouvera les fondateurs, les Becher, des "stars" comme Gursky, mais également des photographes moins connus du public.

J'ai été touché par les travaux de Elger Esser (de splendides peintures de 2 mètres)  et ceux de Ursula Schulz-Dornburg.





Tonnay, France, 1997. Elger Esser


7913

7913





Bus stops. Armenia. 1997 / 2004 Erevan-Goris. Ursula Schulz-Dornburg.​

7913


----------



## SirDeck (31 Octobre 2008)

Henri Cartier-Bresson / Walker Evans : Photographier lAmérique (1929-1947) 
10 septembre  21 décembre 2008

Comme toujours chez HCB, les tirages sont nombreux et bien éclairés. On trouve beaucoup de tirage d'époque.
Ce qui me frappe toujours dans ces expositions de photos anciennes, c'est la taille modeste des clichés. Forcément à force d'aller voir de la photographie contemporaine dont les tirages dépassent souvent le mètre.

Le parallèle entre Evans et Bresson est intéressant. On y trouve des regards bien différents et qui pourtant s'influences.





Memphis, Tennessee, 1947 © Henri Cartier-Bresson / Magnum Photos Collection Fondation HCB






License Photo Studio, New York, 1934 © Walker Evans / The Metropolitan Museum of Art

8058


----------



## SirDeck (4 Novembre 2008)

C'est chez HCB of course.


----------



## SirDeck (8 Novembre 2008)

Exposition du 24 octobre au 6 décembre 2008 chez Camera Obscura.

Inutile de présenter la dame.






Une galerie c'est petit. Mais encore cette fois, Camera Obscura présente beaucoup de photos. Essentiellement du noir et blanc (enfin noir... on se comprend ) avec de grandes images couleurs. Tout est très... Sarah Moon.
Une belle exposition très riche.
En plus, comme c'est une galerie, vous pouvez repartir avec votre coup de cur . Enfin, il faut vous dépêcher car les petites pastilles rouges qui ornent beaucoup des cadres semblent attester d'un certain succès.

8152


----------



## SirDeck (11 Novembre 2008)

Au Petit Palais jusqu'au 4 janvier 2009





Patrick Demarchelier &#8212; Julia Ormond. New York 1995





Patrick Demarchelier &#8212; Nude. Malibu 1998​

Je dois avouer que je n'étais pas trop partant au départ. De la mode et de la beauté, on en a plein les rues et les magazines. Mais tout de même, une exposition au Petit Palais !
Je ne regrette pas finalement.

C'est la direction artistique qui intrigue d'abord. La première partie vaut le déplacement. Les photos sont regroupées par thèmes (très belle compostions de photos) autour des &#339;uvres permanentes (l'exposition est présentée dans l'exposition permanente : l'entrée est donc gratuite). Un ensemble de nus organisés autour d'un très grand nu de Courbet par exemple.

La qualité des tirages noir et blanc... qui n'en sont pas ! Ca, c'est la première fois que je le vois dans une exposition de ce niveau : les photos noir et blanc sont imprimées. Pour la couleur, c'était devenu une évidence (le jet d'encre permet d'obtenir une gamme de couleurs jamais atteinte en argentique), mais en Noir et Blanc, c'est la première fois que je vois ça. Superbe.

Par ailleurs, on trouvera des murs de contacts. C'est évidemment passionnant. Voir des grands classiques sur leurs planches contact. Voir ce que j'avais lu : des pellicules de la même image, pour n'en retenir qu'une. Voir aussi le travail de "tirage". Par exemple, sur le beau nu gigantesque de Charlize Theron l'ombre habillait adroitement l'actrice pour que sa poitrine et surtout son sexe ne soient que suggérés (la suggestion tout un art dans le nu). Les contacts montrent qu'il s'agit bien d'un beau travail au tirage, la prise de vue laissait le choix de montrer ou pas au tirage.

Enfin, il y a de très belles photos. Une technique impeccable (le monsieur connaît ses gammes). Des portraits intéressants parmi lesquels on peut trouver des icônes.


Bref, même si on n&#8217;est pas fane de fashion and beauty, on trouvera son bonheur dans la technique, par la présentation, et on pourrait même être touché par certains clichés moins clichés.

8199


----------



## SirDeck (16 Novembre 2008)

Vous êtes à Paris et vous ne savez pas quoi faire de votre après-midi. Courrez donc à Paris Photo au carrousel du Louvre pour vous faire une overdose de tirages magnifiques en tous genres. Prenez le temps d'acheter votre billet en ligne pour couper la file d'une demi-heure une heure 

Si le bruit vous incommode pensez à prendre votre iPod et un casque intra pour vous isoler des marchands.

En parlant de marchand, vous pouvez trouver là des choses habituellement introuvables en France (pensez à prendre du cash pour ça, les petites maisons d'édition étrangère ne prenant rien d'autre). Pour ma part, j'ai trouvé deux livres japonais que je ne trouvais pas en France et qui étaient proposé d'occasion sur eBay à un prix bien plus élevé que ceux que j'ai pu obtenir pour du neuf à Paris photo.






8276


----------



## SirDeck (10 Décembre 2008)

Recollections - Philip Jones Griffiths / Monumental, état des lieux - Patrick Tourneboeuf
ENSA Paris-Val de Seine
jusqu'au 12 décembre.

Patrick Tourneboeuf.
De très grands tirages couleurs d'intérieurs de monuments en chantiers. Impeccable.




Versailles 01 - Patrick Tourneboeuf Tendance Floue​

Philip Jones Griffiths
Beaucoup de tirages noir et blanc de qualité s'étalant sur une très longue période du siècle dernier. Dans tout ça, de véritable bijou comme ci-dessous. Un grand photographe "classique".




© Philip Jones Griffiths (Magnum)​
Une belle exposition qui présente deux photographies très différentes.


----------



## GroDan (10 Décembre 2008)

World Press 2008 à Barcelone en espagne
Des images trés forte, avec certaines qui tentent à prouver que le numérique ouvre des horizons nouveau en matiére de reportage, mais aussi que l'argentique reste trés présent.
J'en suis sorti bouleversé, en restant un peu sur ma faim, j'aurais aimé en voir plus, notamment que les reportages soient plus "complet", on ne peut voir que des extraits et surtout que le livre n'était pas encore disponible.


----------



## waïe (3 Janvier 2009)

mon expo peinture avec 2 potes au réveil matin à Landerneau.
je ne serais pas objectif sur mes commentaires donc je m'abstiens


----------



## WebOliver (23 Janvier 2009)

En ce début d'année...

Le Musée gruérien de Bulle (en Suisse) expose des daguerréotypes du milieu du XIXe siècle. On y voit des images de cette époque-là de Suisse, du Jura, ou du Proche-Orient. 



> Le Français Joseph-Philibert Girault de Prangey réalise de 1841 à 1850 près d&#8217;un millier de daguerréotypes lors de plusieurs voyages en Europe et au Proche-Orient. Le Musée gruérien de Bulle (Suisse) a redécouvert récemment une collection de 61 photographies de ce pionnier talentueux: Bâle, le Jura, Berne et l&#8217;Oberland, Vevey, le passage de Tête-Noire en Valais, les ruines du Mont-Dore en Auvergne et la Mer de Glace à Chamonix.



J'ai vraiment trouvé assez dingue d'avoir des images, des témoignages de ces années-là. Certaines sont intemporelles et pourraient bien avoir été prise au XXIe siècle, on y verrait pas la différence. Sans compter que les personnages apparaissent très rarement sur les images du fait des très longs temps de pose.


----------



## SirDeck (24 Janvier 2009)

Jusqu'au 25 janvier à la MEP

Sabine Weiss : un demi-siècle de photographies.
Une très belle exposition. Des tirages noir et blanc récents (je les préfère généralement aux originaux). Un classique incontournable.






McDermott & McGough An experience of amusing chemistry
Une curiosité. Des photographies contemporaines réalisées avec les techniques d'hier. Pour les amateurs de techniques, c'est un florilège de procédés anciens.


----------



## teo (26 Janvier 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> En ce début d'année...
> 
> Le Musée gruérien de Bulle (en Suisse) expose des daguerréotypes du milieu du XIXe siècle. On y voit des images de cette époque-là de Suisse, du Jura, ou du Proche-Orient.
> 
> ...



ça me fait penser à Plonk et Replonk   A ce propos  un petit clin d'il en attendant une expo sur Paris de ces grands artistes photomontographiques jurassiensles meilleurs vux S. M. *Helvetus IV*, Roi de Suisse et Protecteurs des Alpes :king:


----------



## SirDeck (14 Février 2009)

Jo'burg
Avenue Patrice Lumumba
13 janvier - 19 avril 2009 chez H.C.B.

De très belles impressions contemporaines (si si, des impressions chez HCB).
Le premier étage est magnifique. Les impressions sont à l'air libre. Pas d'écran de verre qui vient ternir la beauté mate et précise de l'encre.

Une belle surprise.


----------



## SirDeck (15 Février 2009)

Paris / Les Américains
du 20 janvier au 22 mars 2009 au Jeu de Paume (Concorde)

La dernière fois que j'ai vu un tirage de Robert Franck, c'était il y a quelques semaines à la BNF lors de l'exposition 70'. J'avais été déçu par la direction artistique. Mais les photos étaient superbes : la crème de la photographie la plus influente du moment. Bref, on y voyait assez clairement comment Robert Franck et William Klein étaient en rupture. Le moment non décisif de la Beat Generation 

Au jeu de Paume, l'exposition est classique. On y trouvera avec bonheur les Américains dans l'ordre du livre (faut pas déconné avec Robert) mais sur des tirages :love: :love:
Plus loin c'est Paris qui s'étale. On y voit comment Franck cherche encore son style, très inspiré des Parisiens de l'époque.

Pour l'amateur de photo, incontournable.






Robert Frank (b. 1924) 
Parade - Hoboken, New Jersey, 1955
Private Collection, San Francisco​


----------



## SirDeck (22 Février 2009)

Monnaie de Paris jusqu'au 31 Mai.

Bof !

Bon, je suis un peu déçu. Beaucoup de monde (notoriété, notoriété). Pas mal d'images qui ne sont pas pour moi.
Des mises en scène qui font penser au tout début de la photo, des reconstitutions de peinture bien pompeuse, mais ici en couleur parfois découpées en volume... Pierre et Gilles m'ont semblé plus inspirés.
Une petite salle qui regroupe des portraits aquatiques (des personnes plongées dans de l'eau). Mais la encore cela me renvoie à d'autres, la série Gaz de Dolron, bien plus intéressante. :sleep:






Mais il y tout de même des choses intéressantes. Soit du Pop en provenance de son groupe d'origine (Andy Warhol) des choses qui font penser à Goude, soit des choses plus modernes.


----------



## eb52 (22 Février 2009)

Une expo photos, sculpture et peinture à ne pas manquer: http://www.loustettner.com/photos/index.htm, en ce moment à Bordeaux, à la base sous-marine jusqu'à fin mars. Gratuit et à consommer sans modération


----------



## teo (23 Février 2009)

80+80 Photo-Graphisme

Une photo + la version retravaillée par un graphiste. Confrontation/Réponse
80 photographes, 80 graphistes, 160 oeuvres.

Gratuit, au Pavillon Carré de Baudouin, croisement rue des Pyrénées-rue de Ménilmontant, Paris XXe.







Et juste après, vous venez boire le café, c'est en face


----------



## ranxerox (2 Septembre 2010)

il me semble que l'évènement méritait d'être relevé
pour les camarades photographes macGéens

expo de james nachtwey à la bibliothèque municipale de lyon
vernissage en présence du photographe

http://php.bm-lyon.fr/phpmyagenda/infoevent3.php3?id=5561

; )


----------



## yvos (2 Septembre 2010)

Et bien à ne pas louper, effectivement 

_ps : déplacement du message car naturellement, une discussion adéquate existe déjà _


----------



## Craquounette (9 Septembre 2010)

Festival Images 2010 à Vevey!

Des expo gratuites, des photo en ville, des projets intéressants. A ne pas louper si vous passez dans le coin!


----------



## momo-fr (10 Septembre 2010)

*Le 25 septembre, au Garage Moderne à Bordeaux, une première expo des Cyclopes,*
un collectif très récent avec des anciens de Vu(es) de Bordeaux (Djipal, Fonzy, Makibar &#8230.






Visitez leur site web&#8230;

Je serais par là aussi&#8230;​


----------

